# Error with linux-oracle-jdk18



## jinlong.hao (Aug 1, 2017)

Dear ALL:
I install linux-c7 with pkg, and linux-oracle-jdk18 with ports, all all seems all right when installing. but when I type the command `/usr/local/linux-oracle-jdk/bin/java -version` has no response and no error messages.
anyone can help me with this error?
---------------------------------
2017-08-03 update: 
I have solved this problem, just simply cp the libjli.so(in $ORACLE_JDK_DIR/lib/i386/jli) to /lib, and copy to /compat/linux/lib/ also works
but i find another problem,  linux-oracle-jdk works alright by root user, but does not work with others(wheel group).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2017)

Doesn't simply `java -version` work? If I recall correctly it uses a wrapper to automatically select the correct Java environment (you can install different JDKs next to each other on FreeBSD).


----------



## jinlong.hao (Aug 1, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Doesn't simply `java -version` work? If I recall correctly it uses a wrapper to automatically select the correct Java environment (you can install different JDKs next to each other on FreeBSD).


I install openjdk8 as well, and both "java -version" and  "/usr/local/openjdk/bin/java -version" works well.
but before install openjdk(only install linux-oracle-jdk18), "java -version" doesn't work as well.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2017)

Because the linux-oracle-jdk18 depends on the Linux emulation did you enable that correctly?


----------



## jinlong.hao (Aug 1, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Because the linux-oracle-jdk18 depends on the Linux emulation did you enable that correctly?


Yes, I install linux-c7 meta package with `pkg install linux-c7`, and do all the configurations  on the FreeBSD handbook:
1、load the linux64 model, and add "linux_enable=yes" in rc.conf

```
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   26 0xffffffff80200000 1f67a88  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82219000 5936     fdescfs.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff8221f000 a877     linprocfs.ko
 4    3 0xffffffff8222a000 7b0f     linux_common.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff82232000 bb55     tmpfs.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff8223e000 2986     uhid.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff82241000 3c93f    linux64.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff8227e000 42864    linux.ko
```
2、mount the /compat/linux/proc files and add configurations to /etc/fstab:

```
$ df -h
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/vtbd0p2    480G    3.8G    438G     1%    /
devfs           1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
fdescfs         1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev/fd
procfs          4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /proc
linprocfs       4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /compat/linux/proc
tmpfs            19G    4.0K     19G     0%    /compat/linux/dev/shm
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2017)

Excellent. Those appear to be in order. 

Not sure if it's actually required, it's been a while since I last used the Linux Java packages, but is java/javavmwrapper installed?


----------



## jinlong.hao (Aug 2, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Excellent. Those appear to be in order.
> 
> Not sure if it's actually required, it's been a while since I last used the Linux Java packages, but is java/javavmwrapper installed?



java/javavmwrapper is installed.


----------



## jinlong.hao (Aug 3, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Excellent. Those appear to be in order.
> 
> Not sure if it's actually required, it's been a while since I last used the Linux Java packages, but is java/javavmwrapper installed?


I find what's the problem real is,  with root user linux-oracle-jdk works all right, but with others(even in wheel group),  it doesn't work. Any suggestion?


----------

